# Simply Extraordinary...



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Dai has broken the 14,000 post barrier... what can anyone say, other than marvel at this achievement in awe.

Congrats is a weak word, dai, for something that is just beyond human measure or the wildest imagination...


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow - must have taken a long time to count them as well...:grin:

That's an incredible amount of work for anyone - Like Zaz my admiration is boundless.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow! Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious! Hehe.
An outstanding job Dai! Well done!


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Great job, dai! Your help is so appreciated. Glad to have you around.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks i had not noticed the only ones i look at are the ones on my short list for the team


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Fantastic job, dai, just fantastic. I have no idea how you post at the rate you do - recently, it's been above 30 posts a day. It just boggles the mind. Keep up your great work - you're an inspiration to all.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, dai does tend to post in single sentences. :grin:

But I jest, congratulations are in order for such a superhuman feat. It's mind-boggling.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Congrats on the milestone dai. Your dedication and hard work are both much appreciated.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

congats...

now go get a life! :winkgrin:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

As everyone here will now know...

Congratulations "Boss"...I am proud to be associated with you as our leader in The Hardware Team.ray: 
Your knowledge is boundless, and a wealth of information!
:4-cheers:


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

This is CRAZY! :SHOCKED: Lol. Congrats! :grin:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

14k posts amazing indeed gj dai


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Wow is all I can say. I bet you can remember eavery single one.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Boss, thats a accomplishment I can't manage to put into words, thanks for all your hard work we all appreciate it.

But you could lean on your team a little more:grin:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Shhh, if you say that we will have nothing to troubleshoot in Hardware. *sarcasm*


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

go go gadget dai


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

14K! congtatulations on such a magnificent achievement. Could that be a record for all forums, like guiness book material? How can that be researched?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

this is very impressive.

twice what i've got, and i think i've been here twice as long as dai.

so unless i'm wrong about that, that means dai posts 4x as much as me.



either way, great job dai!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Great job, and congratulations on the achievement.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

14k is truly golden!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Your contributions to the forum have not gone un-noticed, very good job dai


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

14k, that's insane.
You have set the bar for dedication and inpiration that will not soon be matched.


----------

